# identification help



## inga (May 21, 2013)

I have 2 different kinds of mushrooms i'd like to try and identify. My mushroom books aren't of much assistance.


----------



## ashland (Apr 30, 2013)

Inga-can we see a pic of the mushrooms you want identified? thanks, ashland


----------



## tickmeister (May 22, 2013)

Caution to any mushroom that is not sterm cap connected. Send pictures for identification assistnance.


----------

